# twisted my knee today



## imagineero (Jul 29, 2012)

Just thought I'd throw this out there. 

Did a bunch of trimming for a client, got down out of the last tree and was taking a branch off from ground level. The yard was raised up above the street by about 7', with the sidewalk sloping away downhill. They had a low fence in the yard, about 4' high with a tree hard up against it. Branch was protruding out in to the street. So I'm leaning on the fence which is at waist height, both hands on the saw making the cut when the fence collapses. No real time to do anything, and I was going along for the ride... So i pitched the saw on the way down and didnt have time to put my hands up to protect me.

Came down pretty hard on the concrete, smashed my right knee up and got some grazes and bruises but no real damage. I'll be limping a couple weeks by the feel of it (happened two days ago and still limping). Maybe worth a heads up to take a look at fences before relying on them. I'm guilty of ocassionaly clambering up or over a fence to get to a tree, but generally give them a quick shake. I didn't stop to look at this little fence and it turns out that one side wasn't attached at all while the other was rotten. Accidents often happen when you dont think!

Shaun


----------



## Samlock (Jul 29, 2012)

Accidents often happen also when you're thinking a lot, but wrong things.

It hurts just to hear about landing face down on concrete. I hope the hinge will get better soon, Shaun.


----------



## H 2 H (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry Bud

Knees are the worst to hurt the older you get the worst it will be


----------



## Mike Williams (Jul 29, 2012)

Ouch, hope you heal quickly. Like h2h said knees are the worst. I hurt mine back when I was a kid and when it gets cold it bothers me now and I'm 46.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2012)

. Sorry to hear that ! 

Keeping the mind focused on the task at hand is why we work 6-6.5 hours on the saw in the PNW BC and Southeast Alaska. Even at that TOO MANY GUYS GET BAD HURT AND KILLED. 
Some of the worst are when a Guy is getting married or his wife is about to have a baby. But lots of things can steal your attention.


----------



## imagineero (Jul 30, 2012)

Still got me limpbing, but not as bad as yesterday. I'm hoping a couple weeks will see it right. Works just fine as long as I don't twist the knee... if I twist it with weight on it just gives out. Taking it pretty easy this week and see if she heals up. Havent really had any bad knee injuries until now, I can see even with this minor one what you guys have been talking about!

Shaun


----------



## H 2 H (Jul 30, 2012)

Ive had 4 ops on each knee first one one back in the mid 70's 

Walking at times is a killer

I played alot of footbal in the 70's


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 31, 2012)

Git well soon lad :msp_wink: limpin no fun and soon your back will tell ya as it trys to compensate. I dumb ass twisted me ankle (dead set walking down drive readin news paper step on perfect sized rock a twist a roll & on on my ass) 5 weeks back but then do it again then flippin again, tis only now getting strong enough to turn and tackle uneven ground.


----------

